# amount of drywall cut to run cables?



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I am planning to have a HT installer or electrician to help me install some network cables (home run) and install speaker cables (local run) for ceiling speakers . 

Some of you must have this kind of work done, I do not know how much drywall repair can I expect can I expect afterwards? Can the wires be put in with the speaker cut out on the ceiling.

Also do you trust HT installer or electrician in general to do this job? There will be some harder parts like making one run to the patio from inside.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Generaly speaking, installers will shoot straight with you & give you the best/cheapest solution they can.

That being said, there are always the unscrupulous amoung us. I recommend getting several estimates. Then you can choose between the ones that impress you the most.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

PoorSignal said:


> I am planning to have a HT installer or electrician to help me install some network cables (home run) and install speaker cables (local run) for ceiling speakers .
> 
> Some of you must have this kind of work done, I do not know how much drywall repair can I expect can I expect afterwards? Can the wires be put in with the speaker cut out on the ceiling.
> 
> Also do you trust HT installer or electrician in general to do this job? There will be some harder parts like making one run to the patio from inside.


Without knowing the specifics of your home's construction it's pretty much impossible to tell you how much if any drywall need be removed to install cables.

In my own home no drywall was removed that wasn't going to be plugged with a wall plate when I installed cables in the wall. However, I have easy access to everything through my attic space in my single story home.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this a single story or second floor install?
Do you have attic access over the area?
If so this is as simple a project as they come. 

You'll go into the attic find the wall's top plate (framing over that section of wall)
Drill through the top plate and cut a patch of drywall out near the floor (outlet hight)
Send a fish line or rod (rod is better IMO) down to the open drywall. Pull it out of the hole (it will extend from the attic to the hole)
Tape your wire to the rod
Go into the attic and pull the rod up. Thus pulling the speaker wire into the attic. (Like pulling thread)
Now that the wire is in the attic you'll take it to the drop locations (where you'll be putting your speakers)
Cut your holes for the in ceiling speakers
Attach the wire
Mount the speakers into the ceiling. 
Connect the wire to your AVR, reconnect equipment. 
Enjoy


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a 2 story home, my last home was single and it was really easy, I ran everything myself... as I can too in the 2 level of my home now..

My concern is I need to put in speakers on the ceiling on 1st floor where there is room above e.g. dining and kitchen, and for networking to go across different height of ceiling downstairs because they have hvac ducts and exhaust fan vents
I'm going to do as much as I can


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That's more involved. 
Where are the speaker being powered from?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

My quick and dirty/$$$ answer is usually Sonos and power line adapters. To address network and multi-zone/story installs.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Really not so involved, there is a crawl space inbetween my floors (big enough to slide through in a pinch--wouldn't want too!!!). Cut a square out of the ceiling sheet rock where the equipment will be. From this you can feed wires through the crawl space to each speaker location (cut holes there for them). 

If you are crossing walls you may have to cut more access holes to work through. It doesn't matter, sheet rock guys are amazing at matching the hard coat pattern. You'll never see it. And there not too expensive, but even better if you know a guy!!!


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

The speakers are going to be run from a double gang box in same room which has amped keypad. For 2nd level rooms in attic access that is trival

I am thinking of doing those myself too for the downstairs ceiling for kitchen and dining room
I may get flat cl2 speaker cable about 2 mm thick and notch 2mm x 12mm to rest the wire in it, going into the joist cavity .. that way I don't have to drill the top plate?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

PoorSignal said:


> The speakers are going to be run from a double gang box in same room which has amped keypad.


Abus?


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Have not decided on brand yet, how is ABUS?


----------

